# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Cryptocoryne spiralis



## ragn4rok (Jan 23, 2005)

Family Araceae 
Part of the world South East Asia 
Height 30-60 cm 
Width 10-20 cm 
Light requirements low-high 
Temperature 20-28oC 
Hardness tolerance soft-hard 
pH tolerance acid-basic 
Easiness easy

Cryptocoryne spiralis is a common plant in India, where it grows even in rice fields. It is the first described Cryptocoryne (1830). C. spiralis is regarded as the most "primitive", having a septum closing the kettle. This feature is not seen in any other Cryptocoryne, but is common in the related genus Lagenandra. A gorgeous, easy to propagate by runners plant.
(AquariumPlants.com)


----------

